# Help Please



## Fabricator123 (Jun 24, 2016)

I had to reset my tv and there is this thing at the bottom of my screen that won't go away. I'm going to try to add a picture if anyone can help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You have a JVC set. Black Crystal is one of its features (Actually the model line). If it doesn't go away, call the store or JVC.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is that "demo" mode maybe. 

That's usually the stuff that is displayed when they are being displayed in the store. It will be a setup option or maybe a remote button.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Under the TV Mode setting select "Home mode."


----------

